# Buying new Cameras from E-Bay sellers



## scooterthepup (Sep 4, 2012)

I am looking to buy a new  Canon 5D mark III the best deals are on E-Bay. Even though most of these places have high ratings can only find a few web sites and most dont have contact numbers. is this a high risk venture


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 4, 2012)

Make sure their ebay ratings are good. No, it's not really high risk as you are covered by paypal and ebay.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 5, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and just buy it from a good camera store.
bhphotovideo.com
Adorama.com


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Sep 5, 2012)

scooterthepup said:
			
		

> I am looking to buy a new  Canon 5D mark III the best deals are on E-Bay. Even though most of these places have high ratings can only find a few web sites and most dont have contact numbers. is this a high risk venture



Ebay and amazon usually have the best deals. Amazon has great package deals.


----------



## sdtag (Sep 5, 2012)

I bought a T4i bundle on Ebay from Cameda Camera in MA. 
I'm on the left coast, they are on the right. I was looking for someone closer but oh well. 
I got a great deal, and everything is brand new with warranties. Lots of bundle options. And they shipped remarkably fast. 
I couldn't be happier. 
Except now I'm finding out I'm not as good as I thought I was. haha
Read the customer reviews. It was a little un-nerving spending 1200.00 on Ebay and Paypal, but they have buyer protection and it was a smooth transaction. Everything was/is/went just as it should.


----------

